# Toshiba Satellite 2400-S201 Video Driver



## Franck_Norman (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello, I have a video card S3 Graphics SuperSavage IXC, when I tried to play a game, an error saying that DirectX9.0c could not be initialized appeared. I already tried install, uninstall. What newer driver can I install in my computer? It's a laptop Toshiba Satellite 2400-S201 with Windows XP Pro SP1. Thanks


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Try installing the latest version of directx available HERE

The last drivers released for your card can be found:
2000/xp drivers - HERE
95/98/ME drivers - HERE

Also just so you know:


> S3 Graphics has ceased manufacture and sale of the following products. S3 Graphics will no longer provide drivers for new operating systems or any other support for these devices. The drivers provided through our Drivers page are the latest versions and will not be updated. In-the-box drivers for recent Microsoft operating systems may be available as noted below. (Only products older than the operating system are be included in the box.):
> 
> Savage Desktop Family
> 390 Savage3D: 8A202KXPS03
> ...


----------

